# Diamond sampler help



## Willowcol (Jul 26, 2021)

We went to a membership review in Orlando Thursday and I only agreed to go because I had questions on why the availability on my membership verses the availability on the customer appreciation points was different when searching online. Sadly I fell for them saying if I paid for  20000 point to be used in 2 years it would upgrade my membership and I would then see more availability. We were in a hurry as it had already been forever so we after having the guy email me saying it would do what he said paid the $3995.00 and left. Now I realize what I paid for was a sampler, and know there is no way this is going to do what they stated. In the paper work it says I have 10 days to cancel and where to send the letter to, but my question is will they refund my money has anyone done this and not got their money back? Thanks


----------



## DesireMore (Jul 26, 2021)

Diamond Resorts is a lot of things, but they'll cancel your purchase if you do it within the timeframe via certified letter. I've even seen situations where they've cancelled purchases for alleged misrepresentations.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 26, 2021)

Yes, they will refund your money. Just be sure to follow the instructions in the contract and mail it to the address provided. It might take a while, but they don't play games with rights of rescission.


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 26, 2021)

Timeshare and casinos have to be the only two industries in which someone gives them $4K because they are in a hurry to get out of there.


----------

